# Frog medications



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Panacure dusted flies are on the menu for a frog of ours. However she is a Finnic eater.. Is there any special medication that may be an appetite inducer? Don't want her to over feed or anything but definitely would like her to ingest some of the medication and put on some healthy weight..


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Starvation usually make mine hungry.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah. She is skinny already and would prefer to not starve her any more than needed. The point is we are trying to fatten her up and she is reluctant to eat


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Higher temps and humidity might do it. Hope your frog gets better, there's nothing worse than watching an animal waste away.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks. I will try the higher temps. She is isolated and all that good stuff. Waiting on tests to come back. My vet does want to do a panacure treatment as a preventative just incase and see if she won't improve. I will be ordering termites soon as well to combat the weight loss. However just still trying to find a way to almost force feed her without physically jamming them in her mouth lol


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Fecal results???? Should be fairly fast, I have used my vet and Dr. Frye results typically within 24 hours.
Would hesitate on higher temps... would recommend lower lights and a opaque container.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ha.. Well went to the vet yesterday and gave her two relatively fresh samples.. Both on clean paper towel, damp and less than 12 hours old. They claimed to not be fresh enough. So the game plan is to bring them new fecals tomorrow. She is going to use the two already presented and see of anything comes up. She will again use any fresh ones as well. Luckily they are just down the road and they do in house tests and she isn't charging us a dime


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The longer a fecal sits the less valuable it is for some diagnostic issues. For example, loss of weight and loss of appetite can be linked to protozoal overgrowth in the digestive tract. If the fecal sits for even a few hours, the protozoans begin to die off and decompose and the issue cannot be detected on a fecal. This is why a 12 hour old fecal wasn't fresh enough. 

You may want to discuss coccidia as a possible reason for the issues with the vet. You may also want to discuss using ivermectin with the vet as you can simply put the medication onto the back of the frog and no need for dusting.... Just make sure you have the correct dosage. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you ed! I was hoping you would chime in. Everything you mentioned is spot on! Even the invermectin. She is tracking that down for me


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Told ya.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pfft. Yeah yeah. Going over a lot of stuff with the vet and have her a long list of known medications that are used in the hobby for her to ponder over. Next is getting a super fresh fecal over to her


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nismo95 said:


> Thank you ed! I was hoping you would chime in. Everything you mentioned is spot on!


Instead of hoping you can just send me a pm or e-mail next time.....  


Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Was trying to but was impossible to find you over tapatalk! Lol was gonna send you a PM when I got home but you beat me


----------

